# Ports Collection using SVN



## Niatross (Feb 10, 2014)

I am downloading the FreeBSD ports collection using SVN. I know that I can use Portsnap, but I don't want to use it in this particular situation. Anyway, I receive the following error message:

```
svn: REPORT of '/ports/!svn/vcc/default': Could not read response body: Secure connection truncated (https://svn0.us-west.freebsd.org)
```

I am using the following command to download the FreeBSD ports collection: `svn checkout [url=https://svn0.us-west.FreeBSD.org/ports/head]https://svn0.us-west.FreeBSD.org/ports/head[/url] /usr/ports`. This command downloads many ports before it displays the error message (above). I have already done a cleanup (`svn cleanup /usr/ports`), and tried to run `svn update /usr/ports`, but the same error message comes up*.*


----------



## trh411 (Feb 10, 2014)

Niatross said:
			
		

> I am downloading the FreeBSD ports collection using SVN. I am using the following command to download the FreeBSD ports collection:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


It seems as if you are just having trouble holding your HTTPS connection. Everything you are doing looks right. If you wanted, you could try using: `svn checkout [url=svn://svn0.us-west.FreeBSD.org/ports/head]svn://svn0.us-west.FreeBSD.org/ports/head[/url] /usr/ports` to build the local working copy, which will use svn rather than https.


----------

